

This French tech school has no teachers, no books, no tuition - joubert
http://venturebeat.com/2014/06/13/this-french-tech-school-has-no-teachers-no-books-no-tuition-and-it-could-change-everything/

======
MichaelCrawford
Among the very finest classes I ever took was Caltech's Physics X, taught by
Richard Feynmen. No grades, no credit, no homework, you could ask him any
question you liked provided it was purely conceptual - that is it didn't
require him to work out any math.

------
darxius
I would love to see a curriculum from this place. It would be interesting to
see what types of things they learn. Does every team get the same project? If
not, is every team tested on the same skillset (ie, could you have a team
building a compiler and another building a web framework)?

~~~
informatimago
[http://www.42.fr/notre-pedagogie-programme/](http://www.42.fr/notre-
pedagogie-programme/)

------
tmp123459
They clonned Epitech and made it free and hopefully with a better service. But
if they really liked free education they would publish the classes for free
online. They will earn money from recruiters.

